
From one side-hustle to another - randymonday
Hey hustlers,<p>I created Open Startup List because I found the open startups culture intriguing. Founders that share openly about their marketing efforts, their failures or success, metrics like income and traffic, is just something that we as hustlers can learn a lot from.<p>I built the initial version of OSL within a week, and put a lot of effort into marketing, added a blog section and grew rapidly.<p>3 months after, I sold that project and made profit.<p>This lead me to writing all of my journey&#x27;s learning, challenges, small victories, and my key takeaways of each phase along the road, from &quot;ideation&quot; to creation, marketing and eventually to selling it on my own.<p>I called the E-book Start With A Side-Project [1]. I believe that everyone should try to generate some money from their side-projects and I believe my experiences can put people in the right direction.<p>It&#x27;s not a &quot;get rich quick&quot; guide. It&#x27;s my experiences + some actionable advice based on those experiences.<p>Happy hustling to everyone, and remember - “Success is the sum of small efforts, repeated day in and day out.” Robert Collier<p>[1] Start With A Side-Project: gum.co&#x2F;side-project
======
randymonday
You can find the book on Gumroad and on Amazon: 1) gum.co/side-project 2)
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DN58X4X](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DN58X4X)

